# Deep dropping, bottom fishing, and deep sea game.



## Lanesnap (Feb 28, 2017)

I would like to go deep dropping for tiles, snaps,and groupers. Have hundreds of window weights to use all of my own tackle other than electric reel. My number is 8 one six seven one 6 8178 also interested in mangrove, lane snapper, ling, wahoo, kings, grouper, and swordfish. Call me if you are going deep sea fishing I'll pay my share of expenses.


----------

